# traditional



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i shoot a compound currently, and want to try a recurve or long bow. i've never shot either one (besides the 5 pound ones at scout camps :lol: ) any suggestions? where should i look? i want to keep it cheap!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You can find good used recurves on Ebay for good prices. Stay in the 58-62 inch bow range, stay in the 45-55 pound draw range, and look for brands like Damon Howat, Martin, Shakespeare, Indian, Bear, and Pearson.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

How long does a longbow or recurve last? Do they eventually lose their spring?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

what about pse :shock: blackwidow or habu or something like that. I once found a habu bow laying next to a 195" buck i had been hunting. nobody was around and I was tempted by the devil to cut the deers head off and run. lol :twisted: 

I could not believe anyone could have shot one of my bucks with that setup. :lol:


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

> How long does a longbow or recurve last? Do they eventually lose their spring?


I'm still shooting the same 63lb longbow that I made in my bowshop 20+ years ago. You got me wondering so I checked the poundage on my bow. It measured 62+ lbs.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

tuffluckdriller said:


> How long does a longbow or recurve last? Do they eventually lose their spring?


Same here, I've been shooting the same Black Widow for 25 years. Even had it re-finished once. Millions of arrows, and it still shoots right where I point it.  The compounds I've owned are probably in a landfill somewhere... :?


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

Tex, I recently purchased a Red Stag takedown, RH, 60", 45lbs. When building arrows, which feathers would you use for right hand shooters, left wing or right wing and why? The bow is fairly inexpensive and seems to be a good starter bow.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Califbowmen said:


> Tex, I recently purchased a Red Stag takedown, RH, 60", 45lbs. When building arrows, which feathers would you use for right hand shooters, left wing or right wing and why? The bow is fairly inexpensive and seems to be a good starter bow.


Left or right it makes no difference whatsoever. One will spin the arrow into the bow, the other will spin it away from the bow. I shoot both and there is NO difference. Just put the arrow on the string and let her rip!


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Califbowmen said:
> 
> 
> > Tex, I recently purchased a Red Stag takedown, RH, 60", 45lbs. When building arrows, which feathers would you use for right hand shooters, left wing or right wing and why? The bow is fairly inexpensive and seems to be a good starter bow.
> ...


Yeah, but what kind of release would you use with right hand feathers, and does it affect where you mount your bubble level? I'm guessing it would change the length of stabilizer you should use.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

No need for stability with a 700 grain arrow... Release, one finger over, two under... I have a bubble in my butt to keep me level so no bubble needed here... :mrgreen:


----------



## Califbowmen (Jul 1, 2008)

I won't be using a bubble or stabilizer or release or sights, just a finger tab and lots of luck. Thanks for the advice Tex.


----------

